# It is worth to make my own fursuit?



## Hellerskull (Apr 29, 2010)

I have checking out some "How to make fursuit paws tutorials" on youtube, and most of them don't have subtitles (or closed caption) because I'm deaf and I have hard time trying to catch the words they are saying. I'm not a great lip reader. I have bookmarked one tutorial that is somewhat helpful for me, but it doesn't show you how to make IN THE PROCESS in time lapse or something like that. I need vision instructions, not photo instructions unless they show pics of stitches and knots. Anyone know a better visual instruction that show in process of making paw? 

On other hand, there are lot of tutorials on how to make fursuit head, and they are quite helpful to me because they show how they make head in different methods, foam, mesh, and balaclava. I prefer foams and balaclava because they seem more easier, reliable and more sturdy than compared to mesh. I'd love to make my own fursuit, but the problem is I don't have much time because of my 11 months old son, plus I don't have enough room to store all of that stuff, and also my fursona is pretty complicated than some fursuits because of tentacles on her ear tips and tail. I have no idea how to make them without weight down on ear and tail too much.

I'd love to pay for digigrade fullsuit (or possible partial with digigrade) commission, but it is way out of my budget. If I win lottery, I'd definitely pay for it. Lol. So my question is: It is worth to make my own fursuit than to commission someone else even though it is very complicated? I probably will do that once I move out of apartment. 

If you want to know what my fursona look like: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3287208/ <---NSFW (tasteful nudity)

P.S. I never been to Fur Con before. There is no Fur Con anywhere in Arizona. -_- The closest one is in California. Blah. I'd love to go there and have good time (Hopefully!).


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd rather just buy mine. :/


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 29, 2010)

paws:
"sandwitch method"

trace hand on cardstock
trace around that so you have a hand half an inch bigger all the way around
cut out
trace on backing of fur with fur grain pointing to the finger tips (see real animals fur if confused on grain)
cut from backing via carpet/exacto knife
sew together via an overhand or blanket stitch while inside out
turn right side around 
done.

paw pads are another matter....
there are a few options, i like stuffed fleece sewn/glued on


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2010)

I would say for paws you could buy a glove pattern if you want something with more dex than the sandwich method as stated above. 
I found gloves to be the easier bit for making my full suit, I used a different method and I have fairly decent dex. 

Leather doesn't work well with pads. totally not worth it. 

So I've made one and I am commissioning one. I would say It was worth it for the experience. it was great. the reason I am commissioning is because I want to start being a pro suiter and my work is not up to par for that. 

If you want it for fun and cons then hell yes it's worth it to make your own. If you need something with way more structure and needs to be used for a more general audience (prolly not the case) commission.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 29, 2010)

There's also a convention in Texas. That's not TOO far from Arizona.


----------



## Ixis (Apr 30, 2010)

Honestly? Well, ask yourself if you're artistically gifted, or have experience in the field... if no, your first attempt might be kinda crap. To avoid disappointment, you might just wanna save up and buy one. The cost of materials, especially fur, can run into hundreds of dollars anyway


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

If you feel you're up to making a suit then it is significantly cheaper than buying one from a site like furhappens, by about half I would say maybe less
It just depends on where you get your materials and whatnot

I would love to make my own suit, but there aren't any stores around here that sell fur

and the closest con near me is Midwest Fur Fest, which was held in Chicago I believe
I would love to go to one


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I have checking out some "How to make fursuit paws tutorials" on youtube, and most of them don't have subtitles (or closed caption) because I'm deaf and I have hard time trying to catch the words they are saying. I'm not a great lip reader. I have bookmarked one tutorial that is somewhat helpful for me, but it doesn't show you how to make IN THE PROCESS in time lapse or something like that. I need vision instructions, not photo instructions unless they show pics of stitches and knots. Anyone know a better visual instruction that show in process of making paw?
> 
> On other hand, there are lot of tutorials on how to make fursuit head, and they are quite helpful to me because they show how they make head in different methods, foam, mesh, and balaclava. I prefer foams and balaclava because they seem more easier, reliable and more sturdy than compared to mesh. I'd love to make my own fursuit, but the problem is I don't have much time because of my 11 months old son, plus I don't have enough room to store all of that stuff, and also my fursona is pretty complicated than some fursuits because of tentacles on her ear tips and tail. I have no idea how to make them without weight down on ear and tail too much.
> 
> ...




hey, where are you in arizona? I could easily teach you how to make a fursuit and help you with stuff. 
view my FA to see my work.
I live on the edge of tempe and mesa.
pm me.


----------



## Hellerskull (May 1, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> paws:
> "sandwitch method"
> 
> trace hand on cardstock
> ...



Thank you very much. I appreciate your help! I know what you are talking about the sandwich method. It's similar to how I made with pillow except the opening part. I have black fleece and stuffing in the closet, I could use those for paw pads. 



> Honestly? Well, ask yourself if you're artistically gifted, or have experience in the field... if no, your first attempt might be kinda crap. To avoid disappointment, you might just wanna save up and buy one. The cost of materials, especially fur, can run into hundreds of dollars anyway



 Why not give it a try? I mean, there are lot of fursuit makers out there learned a lot through trials and errors with each of the suit they made throughout years. Nobody is expected to be perfect at first. If I feel this isn't for me, everything will be waste but not for my fun experience in fursuit making. It's something I will learn from and never do that again.  xD


----------



## Beastcub (May 1, 2010)

Ixis said:


> Honestly? Well, ask yourself if you're artistically gifted, or have experience in the field... if no, your first attempt might be kinda crap. To avoid disappointment, you might just wanna save up and buy one. The cost of materials, especially fur, can run into hundreds of dollars anyway



artistic skill is a plus, especially if you can sculpt well. but i have found that ones drawing ability does tend to reflect on their fursuit building ability; for example if a person draws snouts boxy looking their fursuit attempt also tends to have a boxy snout. a good mental understanding of how something should look when translating something to a fursuit.


----------



## Romanpower (May 1, 2010)

Hmmm, i would make a tail first, quite simple, and it helps understand how to make the rest of the suit. Also look about at local fabric stores, you might find what you want perfectly.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 1, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> artistic skill is a plus, especially if you can sculpt well. but i have found that ones drawing ability does tend to reflect on their fursuit building ability; for example if a person draws snouts boxy looking their fursuit attempt also tends to have a boxy snout. a good mental understanding of how something should look when translating something to a fursuit.



well I know certainly that my art has gotten better because of fursuit making. I didnt have a very good 3d idea of how canines' heads were until I started making fursuits.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 3, 2010)

Hellerskull said:


> I have checking out some "How to make fursuit paws tutorials" on youtube, and most of them don't have subtitles (or closed caption) because I'm deaf and I have hard time trying to catch the words they are saying. I'm not a great lip reader. I have bookmarked one tutorial that is somewhat helpful for me, but it doesn't show you how to make IN THE PROCESS in time lapse or something like that. I need vision instructions, not photo instructions unless they show pics of stitches and knots. Anyone know a better visual instruction that show in process of making paw?
> 
> On other hand, there are lot of tutorials on how to make fursuit head, and they are quite helpful to me because they show how they make head in different methods, foam, mesh, and balaclava. I prefer foams and balaclava because they seem more easier, reliable and more sturdy than compared to mesh. I'd love to make my own fursuit, but the problem is I don't have much time because of my 11 months old son, plus I don't have enough room to store all of that stuff, and also my fursona is pretty complicated than some fursuits because of tentacles on her ear tips and tail. I have no idea how to make them without weight down on ear and tail too much.
> 
> ...



you might want to make a 5 fingered glove type of paw so you can sign (assuming you do)...i say this, because ive always wanted to communicate that way in suit, so i wouldn't have to talk (and because one of my characters communicates through asl)

and here: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/photohow.html this has helped me a lot, considering i have to have picture instructions myself or i dont understand it lol. 
and a way you could do the ears could be either carving foam and putting latex/ paint over it, or putting clay/sculpy over it maybe. Id like to see how it turns out. also, you say you dont have much time is kinda a good thing. that means you'll most likely work on it in smaller increments of time rather then rushing through it...like i do -_- I found it fun, but horribly frustrating since id dint have the right materials. if you do, try and get a hold of a model head, so you dont have to use your own face.
hope that helps =3


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

Pick a video <5 minutes. I'll dictate it.


----------



## Hellerskull (May 16, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> you might want to make a 5 fingered glove type of paw so you can sign (assuming you do)...i say this, because ive always wanted to communicate that way in suit, so i wouldn't have to talk (and because one of my characters communicates through asl)
> 
> and here: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/photohow.html this has helped me a lot, considering i have to have picture instructions myself or i dont understand it lol.
> and a way you could do the ears could be either carving foam and putting latex/ paint over it, or putting clay/sculpy over it maybe. Id like to see how it turns out. also, you say you dont have much time is kinda a good thing. that means you'll most likely work on it in smaller increments of time rather then rushing through it...like i do -_- I found it fun, but horribly frustrating since id dint have the right materials. if you do, try and get a hold of a model head, so you dont have to use your own face.
> hope that helps =3



My fursona do have five fingers. There is no way I could communicate clearly with just four fingers, let alone three. Lol. It is cool to see someone use their character to communicate with only ASL. :3 I don't know how many furries out there use ASL as form of communication. Probably not many. 

The website help me a lot! This is what I need to see step by step through the whole process of fursuit building from head to toes. This website deserve my number #1 bookmark in fursuit making. Thank you very much! I really appreciate it. 

For the ear tips, I'm thinking of build it with carved foam (not sure which density I should use) and use clay for the random spikes and put little details on the tentacles before doing furring part. For the tail tip, I'm not sure which right material to use. Maybe use the same materials used for the ear tips and have wires inserted inside of the foam. I don't know which appropriate materials to use without weighting it down. The ears are supposed to be erected and tail is to be flexible, but very sturdy.


----------

